# dead batt



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

hi everyone 

i have a 1991 sportsman 400 it died the other day and i found the batt was dead. charged batt. started machine and found not charging batt. has anyone had this problem before. is there a web site were i can get a wiring diagram? or do i need to buy a manual? any help would be greatly appreciated.


thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

How old is the battery? For some reason most batteries take a dump in the winter


----------



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

drtj said:


> How old is the battery? For some reason most batteries take a dump in the winter


its only 6 months old. the voltage stays the same when running. so there is a problem in the charging circuit. thanks for the reply.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

yamaman said:


> its only 6 months old. the voltage stays the same when running. so there is a problem in the charging circuit. thanks for the reply.


What is the voltage when running? Should be 13.7 or a bit better if its charging. If not 12 or less will be the read.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have the service manual for the 2001 and 2005 sportsman 400.
did u check to see if the regulator/rectifier is getting warm?


----------



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> What is the voltage when running? Should be 13.7 or a bit better if its charging. If not 12 or less will be the read.


12 or less is the voltage. not charging at all. i know it should be 13-14 volts when running. do you know how to check regulator or stater no manual ?

thanks for the reply


----------



## yamaman (Jan 18, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> we have the service manual for the 2001 and 2005 sportsman 400.
> did u check to see if the regulator/rectifier is getting warm?


no i did not. if it's warm does it mean it's working or not ? does it tell what i should get for ohms when checking regulator/rectifier or stator it would be greatly appreciated and whether it is running or not when checking.


thanks for the reply


----------

